# 8.0Beta2 installer not recognize 7.2 partitions



## babel17 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm installing FreeBSD 8.0-BETA2-amd64 on many of my lab systems that previously had 7.2-RELEASE-amd64.  On most of them it's all good, but on 4 systems, all of which are identical, the installer (Partition and label editors) doesn't recognize the existing partitions (disk is shown as unused).

If I go ahead and partition and label, the install fails with
"unable to find device node for /dev/ad0s1b in /dev!".

A couple things to note.
1) drive geometry used by 8.0 does not match that detected by 7.2. 8.0 sees 30401/255/63, vs. 484521/16/63.  Altering the geometry for 8.0 to match 7.2 detected does not help.

2) When installing 7.2 on the boxes, I got several "read only filesystem" errros during the install, but it still succeeded.

The drive is Seagate ST3250410AS and the controller is intel ICH7 (82801G).

Any suggestions?


----------



## babel17 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nevermind.  Turns out only 2 of 4 systems failed, and both were traced to bad hardware.


----------

